# Best spotted cross?- Paph Mem. Sabrina Mark



## paphioland (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## T.paph (Jan 31, 2009)

very nice group.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks for sharing, the spots are so nice on all of them. Very reliable progeny


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice photos. The cross was registered by Rick Barry who passed away this week. He will be missed.


----------



## Hera (Jan 31, 2009)

The group shots remind me of the Where's Waldo? books. But that's just me and my wierd sense of humor. Nice cross.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like round Paph heaven!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, I saw the title of this thread, and thought, "Yeah, whatever..." But gotta say, I'm impressed. 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2009)

:clap: I couldn't pick just one! :clap:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 31, 2009)

aquacorps said:


> The cross was registered by Rick Barry who passed away this week.



Are you being serious?


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 31, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> Are you being serious?



Yes


----------



## John M (Feb 1, 2009)

These are very nice! I like #4 best.


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2009)

Who cares about spots - if we've lost another member, that's a huge and tragic thing. 

Can we get an obit or something? I searched and didn't turn anything up. If I have to, I can use software at work but I'd rather not if it's out there online...


----------



## Darin (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone know a source for these? That looks like a cross I'd like to add to my collection.


----------



## John M (Feb 1, 2009)

Heather said:


> Who cares about spots - if we've lost another member, that's a huge and tragic thing.
> 
> Can we get an obit or something? I searched and didn't turn anything up. If I have to, I can use software at work but I'd rather not if it's out there online...



Oh man! When I first read this thread, I didn't make the connection between the name and Rick here on ST. I guess I associate the avatar with the people "that I know" here as much as their written names, if not moreso. This is very bad news. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2009)

Heather said:


> Who cares about spots - if we've lost another member, that's a huge and tragic thing.
> Can we get an obit or something? I searched and didn't turn anything up. If I have to, I can use software at work but I'd rather not if it's out there online...





John M said:


> Oh man! When I first read this thread, I didn't make the connection between the name and Rick here on ST. I guess I associate the avatar with the people "that I know" here as much as their written names, if not moreso. This is very bad news. My condolences to his family and friends.



I did the same thing, John and I'm sure there are more just like us.
Maybe we could make a donation in his name?


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 1, 2009)

That is so sad. He surely will be missed. 

By the way those paphs are nice! 

Ramon


----------



## tim (Feb 1, 2009)

Rick died last week...his friends out here in the San Francisco Bay area (myself included) are pretty torn up - we just found out yesterday. I'll try to keep you all informed as we get more information pertaining to donations and etc as his family lets me know. 

He was a good grower and a great friend - a humble and kind man who greatly encouraged so many people to grow and exhibit plants and paphs in particular. He will certainly be missed by all those people who knew his quick wit, humor, and humility. A tragedy to be sure...

More details forthcoming...

-Tim


----------



## Candace (Feb 1, 2009)

Great plants but very sad to hear about Rick:<


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 1, 2009)

Would someone mind starting a thread with memorial details, etc? It'd be good if we had a dedicated thread to discuss this. I don't want to keep derailing Ken's thread here.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 1, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> Would someone mind starting a thread with memorial details, etc? It'd be good if we had a dedicated thread to discuss this. I don't want to keep derailing Ken's thread here.



No problem about that. I found out yesterday but didn't want to break the news. This thread was a my own little way of paying tribute to Rick. From what I knew of Rick was a great guy and liked by all who knew him. Rest in Peace Rick Barry.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow what a shock! It's so sudden. My heart goes out to his family and friends. Was he ill?


----------



## Elena (Feb 2, 2009)

What terribly sad news


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 2, 2009)

Those all have really nice form! I never knew Rick Barry but my condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

First I'm reading this thread, please send our condolences to the family, et al. Thanx.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2009)

Rest in peace Rick!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

So impressive flowers!!!!


----------

